# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Трансляция MICROSOFT TechED 2012

## olejah

Уважаемые гости и участники! Представляем вашему вниманию прямую онлайн трансляцию MICROSOFT TechED 2012. Где небезызвестный Марк Русинович расскажет про поиск вредоносного кода при помощи утилит sysinternals.

*Зал с4 в 11.30*

http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=...FT-TechED-2012

----------

*миднайт*,  *mrak74*,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

